# Did anyone else make Christmas presents?



## Alexander (Dec 24, 2016)

Thought I would share what I have been building in my garage this week. I decided to turn some Christmas presents on the little Syil EX250 CNC lathe.
My wife helped out by running the saw while I was running the machine. That is a fun Christmas memory 



This is what I made for my sisters




They are simple jewelry boxes with thread on lids.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 24, 2016)

Here is another present I decided to make rather than buy.







these are angle grinder attachments to mount a buffing wheel onto a standard angle grinder. I don't know if they work but i found this image on the internet so i decided i would try making a few different sizes.


----------



## Janger (Dec 24, 2016)

Well I am out of time. I was making some widgets maybe. But there was a Christmas present for me! A new to me knee mill. Dabbler sold me his old one.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 24, 2016)

Great buy John. Thats a good looking machine you have there. My wife was running my hybrid mill this week in MDI (manual data input) and even as a complete noob she found it easy to figure out.


----------

